# Newbie - starting IUI at the Ocean Suite, Derriford



## Littlehippo (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there. I am totally new not only to FF but to forums generally so I have no idea what to do/where to look for posts that are relevant to my situation. Myself and my DP have been TTC for the last two years with no success 😥 We have spent the last 9 months undergoing all the fertility testing etc and have now been advised that our next step is IUI. We have our consenting appointment on 16/10/2013, which I am strangely excited for...can't wait to get started. However I am also very nervous and would love to connect with anyone who has gone/is going for IUI as well 😊 We are under the Ocean Suit at Derriford Hospital, Plymouth so it would be great to chat with anyone who has experience there.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when family, friends and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *   CLIcK HERE 

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Littlehippo (Sep 18, 2013)

That's fantastic, thank you so much!! I will have a read and will definitely check out the local boards   Thank you again -x-


----------

